# Trailerable Covers?



## RJF (Feb 12, 2002)

Polaris sell a "trailerable" cover for the Sportsman. Anyone use one. Would like to keep the crap off the machine while going down the road. My trailer has sides, about a foot high. 

Is the cover worth $80.


----------



## RJF (Feb 12, 2002)

Just got back from Lake Simcoe. The cover was great. Ties on well. Does not flap too much. ATV looked fine when we got there. Went thru some slop. Will not haul without it. 

Dealer gave me 15% off all accessories.


----------

